# this must sound wierd



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

is there a testing tool to chek the oil-fuel ratio of already mixed fuel.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

none i know of.........if there is i wish someone would tell


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Nope.... if you don't know..... dump the tiny bit in your cars fuel tank and mix fresh.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

No such gesmo....wish there was sometimes,myself....Darn it.But if there's any qustion about it,mix until the engine barely starts to smoke.This will be enough not to lock the engine up.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

There is a tool. its called a Sharpie® :tongue:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Not to be rude but I think the tool is a little knowledge of 2-cycle engines, if you use the mixture and it is too lean the engine will overheat and seize(junk) if the mixture is too rich the engine will bog, smoke, build internal carbon which will eventually come loose, score cylinder walls, pistons and rings and again you have(junk). Disguard unknown fuel mixtures is the safest and most economical. If you really want to know if it is any good dump it into an old Briggs and Stratton 4-cycle if it runs it's ok if not it's bad and nothing will get hurt. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

How do you guys feel about that oil mix for all ratios?
16-50 to 1
Thanks.........


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I have never heard of an all purpose 16-50 to 1 sounds interesting. However, I use Stihl oil and mix to manufacturers recommendation and have never had a problem. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Its called Tall Timber
Universal one-mix made by como lube.
Ive been using it for a while no problems yet.
One can of fuel for the trimmer, chainsaws ,and blower all
with different ratios.


----------



## TechLarry (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm just now getting into this problem.

ALL of my current 2-Cycle stuff (Craftsman Chainsaw, weedwhackers, hedgetrimmer) use a 40:1 mix.

The new Echo 260S trimmer I have coming uses the newer 50:1 "EPA" mixture.

Great. Yet another Gas Can 

-Larry


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

you can safely go 50:1 on all..........more is better tan less, not enuff will heat score your piston and cylinder causing low compression or worse you piston welding itself to the cylinder wall however, too much will only clog your muffler after a good amount of time.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Just run 40:1 in all of em..... perfectly fine. Btw, 40:1 is just a tad more oil than 50:1.... 2.6 ounces for a 50:1 ratio (per one gallon) and 40:1 is 3.2 ounces.


----------

